# USB Pen Drive has bad sector



## BhargavJ (Aug 22, 2013)

My friend has a 16 GB Transcend pen drive. He bought it less than a year ago from Flipkart. Now when he attaches it to the computer, it gives a message that the device is not formatted, and when we try to format it, the format fails (quick format).

I tried formatting it in command prompt, and it finally gave an error message, that sector 0 has a bad sector. So what can be done about it?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2013)

run chkdsk G: /f in command prompt(where G is usb drive).


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2013)

you can download the transcend format tool from its official website which will resolve your issue..one of my frnd had format issue in the past which was resolved the same way


----------

